# Amazon build. My visions into reality. 75 gallon build



## Aquaman111

Well, after a stint in the salty side and not an enjoyable experience (fish keeping. Not forum lol) I figured I'd stick to what I know best... freshwater.

I love the amazon idea and for the better part of a year I've been planning and coming up with a plan. It's coming to fruition and I'm loving it.

I want the dim natural look. I added quickcrete play sand and washed very well. The results are pretty nice. A very faint brown but it'll do. I basically just wanted a decorative layer so it's not deep at all. I have been eyeing some roots at LFS and just had to pull the trigger. I'm tired of settling and wanted what I want. I couldn't be happier! Although the wood is floating and it's not the final hardscape it gives an idea of the look 

I have more almond leaves then I know what to do with. So I might take out the best ones. Boil the rest and make my own extract. I'm winging it so I have no idea what my PH will look like. I have a baseline right now. Once it's 100% up and running I'll have a better idea with testing. I also plan on using more debris like alder cones and various pods etc.

Equipment:

75 gallon regular dimensions 
Fluval 2.0 Bluetooth with iOS app control
Titanium heater with controller
Eheim pro 4 350
Hydor pump but might not want it.

Possible fish:

Neon tetra 6-8
Hatchet fish 3-4
Cory cats 6-8
Unknown tetra 6-8
angelfish 2-3 
Bristlenose pleco 1

Maybe a dwarf African frog .

Inverts:

Amano shrimp 3-5
Nerita snails 3-5 
Other shrimp 3-5

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPulcher

Nice collection of roots!


----------



## tom g

*wow*

awesome pics ,I miss my planted tank 
im miss the simplicity of it .


----------



## Aquaman111

tom g said:


> awesome pics ,I miss my planted tank
> 
> im miss the simplicity of it .


Ha ha. I'm not going planted. I might add some really convincing fake plants around 3" tall. To simulate struggling vegetation growth in dark water situations. Maybe like three of the. Add some greenery yet give it that amazon look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaman111

PPulcher said:


> Nice collection of roots!


I saw these two pieces at LFS. I just HAD to get them. Completes my vision. Seeing as how saltwater coral can far surpass these prices for show pieces I figured $50 each isn't too bad. It makes the tank in my opinion. Settling would have only let me down. I'm happy with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishNerd

That tank looks amazing. I would love to do a blackwater tank. Great Job !


----------



## Car2n

Looking good so far. Bet you can't wait to get some fish in there.
I recognize a couple pieces of that wood.


----------



## Aquaman111

Car2n said:


> Looking good so far. Bet you can't wait to get some fish in there.
> 
> I recognize a couple pieces of that wood.


Thanks guys! Glad to see some life on here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepcarpenter

As I have already said, that driftwood alone is spectacular, can't wait to see it swimming with life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaman111

Well, I anchored my roots to the slate that was on the other wood. I lost a couple pieces but I need this root water logged.

Got my filter running and finnex titanium heater with controller going. Weird bit of info... the heater has to be place horizontal for the sensor to work. I always put them vertical. I'm probably gonna go inline again ha ha ha










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brapbrapboom

Really lovin the look of the tank!


----------



## Aquaman111

Playing around with the lights 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaman111

Some tank progress.... I said I wouldn't do plants but it's an Anubias lol. They say they're easy lol.

Thanks to a member on here for the referral and thanks to the other member for the plants!

Installed a second thermometer this time digital. I have my classic mercury one and the digital. Wanted to see how accurate they both are. So far so good. Digital thermometer on amazon for $10

Installed Eheim part# 6664 pre-filter. This thing is huge! Not sure I like it as I hate having visible equipment and go to great lengths hiding the ones I have so.... it's about the size of a pop can. Bought on amazon for $23










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeepcarpenter

Stunning, absolutely stunning. How much longer until the Amazon is blessed with life?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaman111

Jeepcarpenter said:


> Stunning, absolutely stunning. How much longer until the Amazon is blessed with life?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Well, I am researching more fish and I am most definitely going to get a dozen rummy nose! Purchased in half dozen to ease the bioload. Might just do 18 and just get a half a dozen Cory cats and be done with it! Maybe German blue rams. That one I'm on the fence about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaman111

I think my homemade tannin brew is kicking in! Boiled some catappa leaves and kept it in containers to dose my tank after a water Change










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*wow*

wow very very nice good job so far


----------



## ichanic

Looks great, beautiful tank!


----------



## Aquaman111

Little video I made. Not the best videographer lol






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaman111

Here's as of today. Added some plants. The fish instantly seemed happier and more active.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kweli

Where did you get the wood from? Im currently trying to find a source for thicker-than-average pieces


----------



## Aquaman111

Kweli said:


> Where did you get the wood from? Im currently trying to find a source for thicker-than-average pieces


big als. Eucalyptus roots. Large and extra large sizes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

